# Another litter



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

One of the mice I adopted a few weeks ago from a friend who's snake wouldn't eat it turned out to pregnant. Now She was way way to young to even breed, but she was in a feeder bin with loads of different males. So no shocker I ended up with babies

I have her with my two cow moms who's litter is weening in hopes of her babies growing up strong. They are so tinny. Both cow moms and her are nursing the litter and they have huge milk bands.

Should I just remove her and let the cow moms do their job and let her recover? Or would she be okay?

I have not gotten a full head count yet on the babies, but they are super tinny..


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I have a friend who rescued a very young mouse from the pet store who was obviously pregnant. We weren't sure on her age but a lot of my just weaned mice were bigger than her anyway.. She gave birth to around 8 babies who were about pinky nail size so less than 1cm and heres the kicker, there was an obvious runt! So tiny. She couldn't bring herself to cull the litter down so I did, the did well on their mother - no other lactating mice at the time.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

These little ones are on two mothers who just weened a litter they shared, so I'm not worried about having to cull them unless they are not growing at all.

You cant see it in the photos, but they all have huge milk bans. I don't see a runt yet, but I am sure Ill find one


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

omg they are so small and cute ... good luck with them


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

There was 9, I culled the runt, and have 8 healthy little ones who are about to open their eyes any day. I got lucky and only have 2 males in this litter, and another all black on top and white on bottom girl. So things are looking good.. I tried to upload photos to photo bucket from my phone but its not working just yet


----------

